# IUI to IVF HELP ?????



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

After having 6 failed IUI's my doc has suggested that maybe I should try IVF instead to check egg quality.  One of the main things concerning me is actually the egg collection !!!  How painful is it really  More painful than an HSG or less painful  ( do I really want to know the answer to this question ).


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi holly

most women DO NOT have any pain at all (just a bit of discomfort) with egg collection so don't worry. the way i thought of it was i'm sure child birth is far more painfull    (although sadly i'm not talking from experience) but it will be worth the pain to get what you want, and when you hold your new born baby i'm sure all the pain will be long forgotten.

good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello hello..just wanted to say my clinic do general anaesthetic, but some clinics offer you a choice..i prefer not to be awake because i know i'll panic if i can see or feel stuff..It's scarier than it seems but i've had 2 laps now with general anaesthetic..the first one i fell asleep crying in a state (we'd just been told about dh's cancer and i was really nervous becuase he was in the hospital having chemo) I woke up screaming and crying  (sorry to scare you) but the anaesthatist told me we are like children if you fall asleep crying you'll wake up crying so second time around i just focused on not crying and i asked a nurse to hold my hand (a bit wussy i know but no one else was there to see and they understand that you're scared) everytime i wake up i'm shivering but the clinic just put blankets on..I went under the second time thinking if you want a baby you have to do this and it wont be long until its over..I also find that the anaesthetic makes me thirsty for days after so it may be advisable to take a bottle of water with a straw..(some clinic aren't that quick at getting you food/water when you need it because they have other things to do..Anyway through all of my waffling i just wanted to say you have to focus on the outcome rather than the process..
Ju xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Sicknote,

just wanted to say have good time in Vegas I know this has nothing to do with your post but I got married there in November and am in love with the place, just remember to take warm jacket for evenings as can get quite cold and you may want a jumper for the day, wish I was going back   ,

have fun
Sweetie (mel) xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi ! I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who answered my question !  This site has got to be the best.  I just wish I'd found it sooner..... Lots of love to everyone


----------

